# getting started



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

i am interested in learning how to fly fish, but i do not know anyone who is a fly fisherman. I see that there is a pensacola fly fishing club, but their PJC clinic has already passed this year. how could i go about learning how to fly fish?



if anyone is interested in teaching me, i would pay for lessons from an experience fly fisherman. PM me and let me know if you are interested


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

give me a call, I'll be glad to point in you the right direction.....

Lance Davis is a good private instructor (LDD on the forum), and our club meets every third saturday off 17th avenue..

There are plenty of good instructors standing around that wll be glad to help you with your casting.....ask for John Brand or Karen Brand... they are really nice people....you won't have to pay... they just want to introduce people to the wonderful world of flyfishing.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Capt. Bob! What time on Saturday do you guys meet? As long as i am not working i would love to stop by.


----------

